# Major (hardware) breakage upon updating to 2.6.34

## gw

Hi,

a couple of important things stopped working for me when I updated my laptop to 2.6.34

1) cdrom drive is no longer useable; I changed nothing in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules. There are no more cdrom,dvd links in /dev

2) laptop is a LOT hotter than before; average  cpu temp is now about 55 to 60 degree was about 43 before

3) synaptics/alps touchpad is left with only the most basic (mouse) functionality; again I didn't touch the config file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi. In particular all functionality of using the touchpad (not the buttons) to "click" on links in firefox disappeared. I can only use it to manoeuvre the mouse pointer.

Any hints to get functionality back in one of these issues?

Thanks

gw

----------

## asturm

Which were your upgrade steps, did you use oldconfig? Previous kernel?

----------

## VoidMage

Frankly, it looks like you're looking in the wrong direction.

What are your versions of udev and xorg-server ?

----------

## gw

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Frankly, it looks like you're looking in the wrong direction.
> 
> What are your versions of udev and xorg-server ?

 

These are the versions I have installed:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-fs/udev-154
> 
> x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.1-r1

 

And, btw, I did use oldconfig, and it was a regular update from kernel linux-2.6.33-gentoo.

Thanks for your help

gw

----------

## Jaglover

Probably make oldconfig broke it for you, I'd try configuring from scratch.

----------

## d2_racing

For that, run that command :

```

# make defconfig

# make menuconfig

```

----------

## VoidMage

As I said, wrong direction.

cdrom part is most likely incomplete libata migration,

>=xorg-server-1.8.0 uses udev, not hal, by default (so, most likely,

your touchpad uses now evdev driver, instead of symantics,

as you've failed to set it up correctly).

----------

